# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Just Whey (NLS)

## Polyneikos

Πήρα να δοκιμάσω σε γευση μπανάνα την καινουργια Whey της ΝLS
Ειναι η εταιρία με πολύ καλο value for money.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραία γεύση μπανάνας, με πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα, την εχω δοκιμάσει και με γάλα και με νερό :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

δειχνει μια χαρα, θα την δοκιμασω κ γω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Παρόλο που την έχουμε φέρει λίγο καιρό στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ μπορούμε να πούμε ότι οι εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ θετικές, τόσο σε διαλυτότητα, πέψη κ.τ.λ. όσο και σε γεύσεις. Υπάρχει ήδη σε γεύσεις Chocolate/Peanut, Banana και Chocolate, ενώ αναμένεται και άλλη μία η Vanilla /Bisquit.

Δείτε το *εδώ.*

----------


## beefmeup

λοιπον, σοκολατα/φυστικοβουτυρο βασικα τεινει περισοτερο η γευση, κ την δοκιμασα...
τα καλυτερα λεμε..ειχα πολυ καιρο να πετυχω τοσο γευστικη πρωτεινη..σε οσους αρεσει το φυστικοβουτυρο θα παθουν πλακα..διαλυτοτα τελεια ακομα κ με 200μλκ νερο..ακομα καλυτερη κ απο τις πρωτεινες του myp..μηδεν αφρος, κ κατεβαινει ευκολα οσον δεν παει..
αριστη, με αφησε απολυτα ικανοποιημενο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## FitPal

> λοιπον, σοκολατα/φυστικοβουτυρο βασικα τεινει περισοτερο η γευση, κ την δοκιμασα...
> τα καλυτερα λεμε..ειχα πολυ καιρο να πετυχω τοσο γευστικη πρωτεινη..σε οσους αρεσει το φυστικοβουτυρο θα παθουν πλακα..διαλυτοτα τελεια ακομα κ με 200μλκ νερο..ακομα καλυτερη κ απο τις πρωτεινες του myp..μηδεν αφρος, κ κατεβαινει ευκολα οσον δεν παει..
> αριστη, με αφησε απολυτα ικανοποιημενο


Δηλαδη συγκριτικα στα 2 καλυτερα value for money αυτην την στιγμn ψηφιζεις nls?Γιατι εγω που δοκιμασα και τις 2 η διαλυτοτητα ηταν ιδια (οχι και κατι τρομερο στις μερες μας) και απο γευση δε μπορω να συγκρινω γιατι ηταν διαφορετικες...

----------


## beefmeup

ποιες 2 δοκιμασες?
γιατι εγω εχω myp σε γευσεις κ καμια δεν εχει την διαλυτοτητα της nls..επισης δεν κανει καθολου αφρο σε αντιθεση με αυτες απο myp, οπως εγραψα κ απο πανω.
η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικη, αλλα εμενα μου "εκατσε" φοβερα..
συμπληρωματικα, η διαλυτοτητα ειναι κ και καπως καλυτερη ακομα κ απο της ΟΝ, με τη εννοια οτι δεν αφηνει μικρα σβωλακια που μενουν καμια φορα στα τοιχωματα του ποτηριου η του σεηκερ.
οποτε εγω τα γραφω, γιατι καποιοι που τα κοιτανε αυτα σε μια σκονη, μπορει να ενδιαφερονται :03. Thumb up:

----------


## FitPal

> ποιες 2 δοκιμασες?
> γιατι εγω εχω myp σε γευσεις κ καμια δεν εχει την διαλυτοτητα της nls..επισης δεν κανει καθολου αφρο σε αντιθεση με αυτες απο myp, οπως εγραψα κ απο πανω.
> η γευση ειναι υποκειμενικη, αλλα εμενα μου "εκατσε" φοβερα..
> συμπληρωματικα, η διαλυτοτητα ειναι κ και καπως καλυτερα ακομα κ απο της ΟΝ, με τη εννοια οτι δεν αφηνει μικρα σβωλακια που μενουν καμια φορα στα τοιχωματα του ποτηριου η του σεηκερ.
> οποτε εγω τα γραφω, γιατι καποιοι που τα κοιτανε αυτα σε μια σκονη, μπορει να ενδιαφερονται


Συγκεκριμενα απο myp εχω cookies και chocolate brownie, την πρωτη εχω ανοιξει μονο,μεχρι στογμης ολα τελεια (ειχα παρει και ποιο παλια) 
Η nls παντως ειναι μια οντως φοβερη εταιρεια στο θεμα χρηματων αν και δε ξερω τιποτα περισσοτερο ουτε καν χωρα προελευσης δεν εχω ψαξει

----------


## Polyneikos

Η NLS είναι private label των X-Treme Stores με μια συγκεκριμένη γκαμα προιοντων, με στόχο την ποιότητα με όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη τιμή, το λεγόμενο value for money.
Η παραγωγή των προιοντων γίνεται σε εργοστάσιο στην Ιρλανδία, υπάρχει και το site http://nls.gr  :03. Thumb up: 
Επειδή έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές σκόνες, οπως και αρκετοί εδώ μέσα αλλωστε, δεν φθήνει καθόλου ποιότητας και την προτιμώ προσωπικα συχνα

----------


## FitPal

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειπα οτι φθίνει σ ποιοτητα...
αν το λες γιαυτο

----------


## Polyneikos

^^οχι δεν το λέω ως προς απάντηση σε σένα,μην παρεξηγηθώ.
Απλά πολλές φορές μπαίνουμε στο τριπάκι αν κάτι φθηνότερο είναι εξίσου καλό. Γενικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος από ότι πρωτεϊνη έχω δοκιμάσει από αυτη την εταιρία σε θέματα γευσης/διαλυτότητας/ευπεψίας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## FitPal

Ειναι η λογικη του οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## AlexLrc9

Καλησπέρα, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω την συγκεκριμένη από xtreme γιατί μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή η τιμή της. Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ από myprotein την άγευστη impact whey. Εσείς μου την προτείνετε, αν ναι σε ποια γεύση;

----------


## capo

σε γευση σοκολατα, υπαρχουν και καλυτερεςλ στηβ ιδια τιμη..

----------


## AlexLrc9

Σκεφτόμουν για τη γεύση μπανάνα που έχει 81% πρωτεΐνη... Αξίζει η αγορά της ή να επιλέξω κάποια με γεύση από myprotein;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραία γεύση μπανάνας, με πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα, την εχω δοκιμάσει και με γάλα και με νερό





> Σκεφτόμουν για τη γεύση μπανάνα που έχει 81% πρωτεΐνη... Αξίζει η αγορά της ή να επιλέξω κάποια με γεύση από myprotein;


Αξιζει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Τώρα πλέον είναι διαθέσιμη και σε φακελάκι μίας δόσης. Δείτε την στο e-shop *εδώ.*

----------


## bjj

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι στο συστατικά της έχει glutamine κ Bcaa,  ευθύνονται κ αυτά τα αμινοξεα για spiking η μόνο η taurine glycine κλπ?

----------


## beefmeup

οχι, τα bcaa προκυπτουν παντα απο την whey, αλλα κ επιπροσθετα να εχει για καλο ειναι.
η γλουταμινη παλι οχι.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθώ αθλητή θα δοκιμάσω τη συγκεκριμένη σε φακελάκι Και ακόμα καλύτερα αν υπάρχει μπανάνα ...!

Στάλθηκε από το iQ1804_5_M μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## bjj

> οχι, τα bcaa προκυπτουν παντα απο την whey, αλλα κ επιπροσθετα να εχει για καλο ειναι.
> η γλουταμινη παλι οχι.


εφοσον το γραφει στα συστατικα δεν ειναι σαν προσθετο; δηλαδη εξτρα;

----------


## beefmeup

το γραφει στα συστατικα, επειδη η πρωτεινη ουσιαστικα ειναι αμινοξεα.
οποτε το γραφει για να σου δωσει το συνολικο προφιλ αμινοξεων που εχει η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη.
υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει μια σκονη μεσα κ επιππροσθετα αμινοξεα, οποτε κ αυτο θα το γραφει στην ετικετα.
τα εγραψα κ πιο πανω , αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση φιλε που ρωτας για amino spiking ενω στην ουσια δεν μπορεις να διαβασεις ενα απλο αμινογραμμα.

----------


## bjj

αρα τα 24γρ πρωτεινη μπορει να ειναι πχ 20 απο whey και τα αλλα 4γρ απο bcaa?

----------


## beefmeup

χμμμ.
η whey εχει bcaa, ποσο πιο απλα να το γραψω?
συνηθως μια 80αρα whey concentrate δινει απο 7-9γρ λευκινη ενω η βαλινη κ η ισολευκινη θα πρεπει να ειναι στα μισα, αφου οι αναλογιες ειναι 2:1:1.
αποτι βλεπω εδω περα καπου εκει ειναι ολα.
αν περιεχει επιπροσθετα bcaa η σκονη κ το λεει στην ετικετα, η θα τα εχει ξεχωριστα, ή θα δινει παραπανω ποσοτητες αφου η εταιρια θα τα εχει περασει απευθειας στην ετικετα, οποτε θα βλεπεις τη συνολικη ποσοτητα.

----------


## bjj

αυτο δε λεω; εφοσον το γραφει δεν ειναι επιπροσθετο; για να ανεβασει την αξια της πρωτεινης;

----------


## beefmeup

οχι δεν ειναι αυτο που λες, ειναι αυτο που γραφω, που ειναι διαφορετικα πραγματα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> αρα τα 24γρ πρωτεινη μπορει να ειναι πχ 20 απο whey και τα αλλα 4γρ απο bcaa?


Αυτο που θελει να εξηγησει ο Διονύσης (αν το καταλαβαίνω και εγω ορθα) είναι πως τα τρια αμινοξεα των BCAA εκ των πραγματων συμπεριλαμβανονται στο συμπλεγμα αμινοξέων που συνθέτουν την συνολική περιεκτικότητα του πρωτεινικου σκευάσματος, δεν θεωρείται ως amino spike.

----------

